# Canadaistan



## American_Jihad

I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
*A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
* As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
March 18, 2016
Stephen Brown






...

  The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.

And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.

Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”

This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.

Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.

...

One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.

A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name


----------



## tinydancer

The Conservatives were hard core anti radical Islam.

BUT now the Liberals are in charge and the media will do anything and everything to protect their golden boy Trudeau. Including pretending terrorism won't happen on Justin's watch because he is oh so sunny and positive. Sound familiar?

The National Post and Warmington with the Toronto Sun are freaking out about the downplaying of this attack. But they are both conservative media outlets.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name




For sure if some white guy punched some Arab it would become front page news. White racist it's poor immigrant in the head, and the story would be played for weeks. We have a problem in Canada? It is called political correctness, and this PC is being used to shut down people who have different opinions and points of view about immigration and PC. 

There is a school in Nova Scotia where two young Canadian girls were punched by a couple of new immigrant boys. One Canadian boy was also hit. But the this lame duck lieberal media of ours is trying it's hardest to not have to report this incident on TV or the media. I guess that they are afraid that Canadians will start to ask questions if they report this incident, and maybe about our immigration policy. I would not trust this Canadian media at all because they are the pick and choose type of controlled media.


----------



## tinydancer

feduptaxpayer said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure if some white guy punched some Arab it would become front page news. White racist it's poor immigrant in the head, and the story would be played for weeks. We have a problem in Canada? It is called political correctness, and this PC is being used to shut down people who have different opinions and points of view about immigration and PC.
> 
> There is a school in Nova Scotia where two young Canadian girls were punched by a couple of new immigrant boys. One Canadian boy was also hit. But the this lame duck lieberal media of ours is trying it's hardest to not have to report this incident on TV or the media. I guess that they are afraid that Canadians will start to ask questions if they report this incident, and maybe about our immigration policy. I would not trust this Canadian media at all because they are the pick and choose type of controlled media.
Click to expand...


Cripes you should see how bad it is in Europe. Politicians in Germany were demanding that the press not use the terms rape or sexual assault in describing what happened to all those women in Cologne on New Years Eve.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tinydancer said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure if some white guy punched some Arab it would become front page news. White racist it's poor immigrant in the head, and the story would be played for weeks. We have a problem in Canada? It is called political correctness, and this PC is being used to shut down people who have different opinions and points of view about immigration and PC.
> 
> There is a school in Nova Scotia where two young Canadian girls were punched by a couple of new immigrant boys. One Canadian boy was also hit. But the this lame duck lieberal media of ours is trying it's hardest to not have to report this incident on TV or the media. I guess that they are afraid that Canadians will start to ask questions if they report this incident, and maybe about our immigration policy. I would not trust this Canadian media at all because they are the pick and choose type of controlled media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cripes you should see how bad it is in Europe. Politicians in Germany were demanding that the press not use the terms rape or sexual assault in describing what happened to all those women in Cologne on New Years Eve.
Click to expand...



That Merkel is a real dandy. She has allowed over a million refugees into Germany, and the German people are going to pay for that big time. And when it comes to rapes or sexual attacks, those are only reported if some white guy does it. I guess that the government and the media doesn't want the German people to know as to who is doing all the raping. In Sweden, 90% of the rapes are being committed by the criminal muslim refugees. But the government keeps bringing them in. White Europe is in big trouble.


----------



## MDiver

The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.


----------



## Dragonlady

MDiver said:


> The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
> This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
> The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.



This is utter bullshit.  There is no such study.

Canadians don't see terrorists under every bed like Americans.  You people are so terrified of being robbed, that 35,000 per year die by guns so you can feel safe.  Canadians don't own handguns, we don't fear people who aren't white, and we don't lock our doors.  And still we are thriving.

Awesome!


----------



## PredFan

Sooner or later, we will have to deal with Islam. If we wait too much longer, it will be worse. Thank god Europe and Canada is ahead of us in Islamic appeasement and will likely suffer before we get too close.


----------



## MDiver

Dragonlady said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
> This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
> The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is utter bullshit.  There is no such study.
> 
> Canadians don't see terrorists under every bed like Americans.  You people are so terrified of being robbed, that 35,000 per year die by guns so you can feel safe.  Canadians don't own handguns, we don't fear people who aren't white, and we don't lock our doors.  And still we are thriving.
> 
> Awesome!
Click to expand...

Contact the Canadian Mounties, they will confirm the study that 85% of the mosques have been found to be hardline.


----------



## Dragonlady

MDiver said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
> This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
> The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is utter bullshit.  There is no such study.
> 
> Canadians don't see terrorists under every bed like Americans.  You people are so terrified of being robbed, that 35,000 per year die by guns so you can feel safe.  Canadians don't own handguns, we don't fear people who aren't white, and we don't lock our doors.  And still we are thriving.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Contact the Canadian Mounties, they will confirm the study that 85% of the mosques have been found to be hardline.
Click to expand...


There is no such study.  Period.  End of story.  This is another conservative lie.  If there was a study, Harper would have pasted it all over he was that desperate for election.

I'm from Toronto, and I have a lot of Muslim friends.  All Muslims aren't terrorists, just like all Christians aren't in the KKK.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Coming of Age in Canada*
* Where fake refugees find safety and opportunity. *
April 29, 2016
Lloyd Billingsley





Windsor, Ontario, goes back to colonial times but it wasn’t until 2016 that a call for “the duty of jihad” rang out in the Islamic newspaper _Al Forqan_.  Now the Canadian border city, this writer’s home town, showcases a strange story involving an African refugee.

As the _Windsor Star_ explained, Canada’s Immigration and Refugee Board said Jonathan Nicola arrived in Canada from South Sudan on November 23, 2015, and given a student visa good until the end of January, 2017. Nicola’s application for the visa and his passport gave his date of birth as November 25, 1998. He told reporters he was lucky to escape the poverty and violence of his homeland and find refuge in Windsor, where he attended Catholic Central High School as a Grade 11 student, 17 years of age. But the Sudanese refugee bore scant resemblance to his student peers.

Nicola stood six-foot-nine, weighed more than 200 pounds, and played on Catholic Central’s senior basketball team, the Comets. He lived with Comets’ head coach Pete Cusumano, who touted him as an NBA prospect. But as the_ Star_ noted, “no one on the team or at the school appears to have realized Nicola’s story might not have been entirely true.”

Nicola was actually 29 years old, and that emerged on one of his attempts to enter the United States, when he gave his birthday as November 1, 1986. Last December Nicola made another attempt to enter the USA to play basketball with the Comets but American officials believed he was a fraud with no intention of returning to Canada. Canadian officials duly arrested Nicola and in an April 19 hearing he said neither he nor his mother had any idea of how old he was.

As the _Star_ reported, in that hearing Nicola said his father was a mechanical engineer, and that both of his parents were residing in Saudi Arabia. The 29-year-old also said his family had moved to Syria around 2004 or 2005. There they applied for refugee status in the United States but were not accepted. Canadian official Kelly Cutting told the _Star_ that “the peers of his parents are more sophisticated than people who live in a rural area in an underdeveloped country.”

Nicola claimed he came to Canada to get an education and help his family. Since he could study freely and safely in Canada, what he intended to do in the United States remains something of a mystery, though he reportedly had his eye on a high school in Florida with other Sudanese players.  But since he was 29, he would be ineligible to play at any high school. How someone nearly 30 and showing gray in his beard could pass himself off as 17 is another troubling question.

Coach Pete Cusumano told reporters that Nicola had been “vetted twice by government officials and arrives with all his documents. Is the school supposed to call Canadian Border Services and tell them they got it all wrong?” While Canadians wait for answers, the case confirms that fraudulent entry to Canada is not a particularly difficult matter.

As the 2012 film _Argo_ documented, Canada helped American hostages escape from Iran in 1979. This “Canadian caper” was truly masterful but by the 1990s the Canadian authorities were showing ineptitude and indifference, as in the case of Ahmed Ressam. The militant Islamist, also known as Benni Noris, showed up with a bogus passport but allowed to remain in Canada. Ressam supplemented his welfare payments by robbing tourists. He was arrested four times, convicted only once, and served no jail time.

...

Coming of Age in Canada


----------



## Yarddog

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name



Unloaded rifle yeah,   not trusting soldiers to have bullets in their guns is a Liberal thing,  utterly ridiculous


----------



## feduptaxpayer

MDiver said:


> The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
> This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
> The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.




(X)Turdeau is a lieberal and he and his gang of white haters can only see multiculturalism and massive third world immigration in his brain dead head. We need a leader who will do something about our disasterous immigration policy that has been turning Canada into a non-white country for decades. Bringing in 50,000 Syrian criminal refugees into this country shows that they don't give a dam about Canada. With the lieberals, it is all about the rest of the world, screw white Canada.


----------



## Dragonlady

Yarddog said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unloaded rifle yeah,   not trusting soldiers to have bullets in their guns is a Liberal thing,  utterly ridiculous
Click to expand...


Harper was the Conservative Prime Minister when this happened. The unloaded rifle was a Conservative thing.


----------



## Dragonlady

feduptaxpayer said:


> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
> This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
> The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Turdeau is a lieberal and he and his gang of white haters can only see multiculturalism and massive third world immigration in his brain dead head. We need a leader who will do something about our disasterous immigration policy that has been turning Canada into a non-white country for decades. Bringing in 50,000 Syrian criminal refugees into this country shows that they don't give a dam about Canada. With the lieberals, it is all about the rest of the world, screw white Canada.
Click to expand...


That's because Islam is not a threat to Canada. Nor is being black. 

Refugees are not criminals. And there is no such thing as "white Canada". There is Canada, where multiculturalism, and helping your fellow Canadians is enshrined in our Constitution.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with Canada is that Prime Minister Trudeau and his followers are in complete denial as to the threat of Islam.
> This denial is even more absurd when one knows that a Canadian governmental study found that about 85% of the approximate 1000 mosques in Canada are taught by hardline hating, violence advocating Islamic clerics.  That's an estimated 850 mosques and with an estimated Muslim population of 600,000 and about 600 per mosque,   That adds up to about 510,000 Islamists being taught that hatred and violence ideology.
> The total population of Canada is approximately 35,344,962 and thus, 510,000 is only 1.6 percent of the populace, but with Muslims having a higher birthrate and large numbers being brought in, over the years, that is only leading to disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (X)Turdeau is a lieberal and he and his gang of white haters can only see multiculturalism and massive third world immigration in his brain dead head. We need a leader who will do something about our disasterous immigration policy that has been turning Canada into a non-white country for decades. Bringing in 50,000 Syrian criminal refugees into this country shows that they don't give a dam about Canada. With the lieberals, it is all about the rest of the world, screw white Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Islam is not a threat to Canada. Nor is being black.
> 
> Refugees are not criminals. And there is no such thing as "white Canada". There is Canada, where multiculturalism, and helping your fellow Canadians is enshrined in our Constitution.
Click to expand...



(X)For now, no threat. But how do you know that Islam will not be threat in the future for Canada?  These Muslims will not integrate or assimilate. They say that they are peaceful, and want to be Canadian but their real aim is to force Islam on the rest of the world. Just have to see what is happening with the Muslims in Europe to see what they are doing in trying to make Europe an Islamic state. You don't have to believe me just go to Youtube. The truth is out there for all to know. But fools never will listen. 

These refugees are criminals. They entered countries illegally therefore making them criminals just like they would be here if they came into Canada illegally. 

A 100 years ago Canada was pretty much all white, and therefore we were a "white" country. But thanks to multiculturalism and it's anti-white agenda it is changing Canada from a Caucasian country into a non-Caucasian country, and this is happening to all white countries around the world. Multiculturalism really means white genocide. I am trying to help Canada keep it's language,heritage,traditions and culture that is under threat from all those other cultures that are coming to Canada. Mixing dozens of different races and cultures together is a recipe for disaster. Once they become a big minority they think it is their country now. This needs to change. Works for me.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unloaded rifle yeah,   not trusting soldiers to have bullets in their guns is a Liberal thing,  utterly ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harper was the Conservative Prime Minister when this happened. The unloaded rifle was a Conservative thing.
Click to expand...



(X)Basically, it would appear as though most Canadian politicians of whatever party are anti-Canada. There is no way any politician would allow their country to commit racial suicide, and become a non-white country in decdaes to come as predictions have said that Canada could become a white minority country in the next few decades. This is not just all talk, this is happening right now. And multiculturalism is the threat that is making this happen.


----------



## Dragonlady

Canada is not and has never been a "white country". The native North Americans aren't white and they've always been here.

White people, in large numbers are boring. Multiculturalism spices everything up. And when non-white people come here and become citizens, it is their country too.  

White people aren't inherently better or more entitled, even if guys like you want to believe they are. Racist assholes are the people who won't be around long.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> Canada is not and has never been a "white country". The native North Americans aren't white and they've always been here.
> 
> White people, in large numbers are boring. Multiculturalism spices everything up. And when non-white people come here and become citizens, it is their country too.
> 
> White people aren't inherently better or more entitled, even if guys like you want to believe they are. Racist assholes are the people who won't be around long.




(X)Go back over a hundred years ago and see how white Canada was back then. Pretty much all white. Canada was certainly not as non-white then as it is today, fool. The Indians were not the first ones in North America. Ever heard of the Kennewick man? A white Europeans bones that were found over 10,000 years ago here in North America long before the Indians showed up. 

Non-whites are just as boring in large numbers also. Multiculturalism means white genocide, and nothing more. Problem is that we are getting to many non-whites coming to Canada. 

Whites are better because they are more civilized. There is no non-white country in the world that can compare itself to a white country. It is the anti-white white assholes that won't be around much longer. The non-whites will see to taht when they become the majority one day. People like you have this stupid notion that non-whites love white people. They only like white people when they can get something free form them.


----------



## American_Jihad

*'I need help': Sophie Trudeau's plea sparks anger in Canada *
The Guardian 
 Get the app  
Guardian staff 2 hrs ago





The wife of Canada’s prime minister has sparked a fierce national debate after saying she needs more help to expand her official role and take on more public duties.

Sophie Grégoire Trudeau last week told a French-language newspaper that she wanted to do more, but struggled with just one staff member.

...

'I need help': Sophie Trudeau's plea sparks anger in Canada





That should take care of her needs...


----------



## Dragonlady

In all fairness, Ms. Gregoire has been receiving 50 to 60 requests and invitations per day.  While the wives of Canadian Prime Ministers don't have an official role or function as the American First Lady has, Mila Mulroney was, like Sofie Gregoire, a very popular PM's wife, who used her media access to promote her favourite charities, and who did a lot of good work using her position.  Mrs. Mulroney was given a staff of 3 people to assist her in her scheduling, without all of the fuss going on now.  Of course Mrs. Mulroney was a Conservative PM's wife.  I have noted a double standard for conservative's when they do something, as opposed to when  liberal does the same thing.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

American_Jihad said:


> *'I need help': Sophie Trudeau's plea sparks anger in Canada *
> The Guardian
> Get the app
> Guardian staff 2 hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife of Canada’s prime minister has sparked a fierce national debate after saying she needs more help to expand her official role and take on more public duties.
> 
> Sophie Grégoire Trudeau last week told a French-language newspaper that she wanted to do more, but struggled with just one staff member.
> 
> ...
> 
> 'I need help': Sophie Trudeau's plea sparks anger in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should take care of her needs...




(X)She needs help alright? A good kick in the butt and out the f'n door of English Canada would work. These frogs can never get enough of trying to blow the rest of Canada's taxpayer's tax dollars. They have sucked hundreds of billions of tax dollars out of the rest of the English-speaking country, and always want more to blow. The french are nothing more than a bunch of leaches and bloodsuckers. The sad part about all of this is that the stupid English-speaking sheeple still love them, and don't want them to separate. How is that for sheer stupidity?  Only in English Canada you say? Pity.


----------



## American_Jihad

Dragonlady said:


> In all fairness, Ms. Gregoire has been receiving 50 to 60 requests and invitations per day.  While the wives of Canadian Prime Ministers don't have an official role or function as the American First Lady has, Mila Mulroney was, like Sofie Gregoire, a very popular PM's wife, who used her media access to promote her favourite charities, and who did a lot of good work using her position.  Mrs. Mulroney was given a staff of 3 people to assist her in her scheduling, without all of the fuss going on now.  Of course Mrs. Mulroney was a Conservative PM's wife.  *I have noted a double standard for conservative's when they do something, as opposed to when  liberal does the same thing*.



Same thing here but vice versa...


----------



## American_Jihad

*A Muslim Murder Spree in Canada’s Capital*
* Muslim migration carries a heavy price. *
January 9, 2017
Daniel Greenfield





Canada’s capital is a small sleepy city of less than a million. Its average annual murder rate is only 10. That’s a weekend in Chicago. But last year something strange happened to Ottawa’s murder rate.

It shot up to 24 homicides.

The last two murders were of Somali Muslim sisters Asma and Nasiba. Their murderer was their brother, Musab A-Noor. Despite the obvious history of Muslim honor killings of women, often carried out by brothers against their sisters, Musab was found “unfit” to stand trial. A director at the Somali Centre for Family Services insisted that Somali settlers in the city need more mental health funding.

Something certainly seems to be needed.

There were an estimated 66,000 Muslim settlers in the Ottawa - Gatineau metropolitan area. Despite forming some 5 percent of the population, they are startlingly overrepresented in Ottawa’s murders.

2016 in Ottawa ended with a Muslim murder in December and it began with a Muslim murder in January. Mohamed Najdi was killed by five other Muslim men. Mohamed had probably been shot in connection with the 2015 shooting of yet another Muslim man by an accused killer named Mohammad. 

And we mustn’t confuse Mohamed with Mohammad.

The other Mohammad, a Kuwaiti immigrant, had been a suspect in multiple shootings the previous year and had spent two years in prison for sexual assault.

At January’s end, Marwan Arab, Ottawa’s second homicide victim, was shot, along with his cousin. Both men were members of the Algonquin Muslim Students Association. One of the Arab cousins allegedly had links to a terror suspect. The shooting led to more arrests of Muslims for plotting another attack.

In March, Christina Voelzing became Ottawa’s sixth murder victim. The 24-year-old Algonquin college student was murdered by her ex-boyfriend Behnam Yaali. Yaali, a drug smuggler, was represented by a lawyer who also specializes in refugee law.

Twenty-four hours after almost being allowed to walk free after pleading guilty to robbery, Idris Abdulgani was arrested for murdering Lonnie Leafloor, a 56-yearold former truck driver, by stabbing him in the back of the neck.

And that was Ottawa’s seventh murder.

Of the first seven murders in Ottawa, six involved Muslims as victims or perpetrators and one is ambiguous. Almost half of the total murders in Ottawa last year involved Muslims. The same had also been true for the previous year.

Meanwhile in 2014, Ottawa witnessed a Muslim honor killing and the terrorist attack on Parliament Hill by Abdallah Bulgasem Zehaf, a Libyan Muslim terrorist, whose actions were blamed on, predictably enough, mental illness. Abdallah had wanted peace, but argued that, “There can’t be world peace until there’s only Muslims.” There can’t, apparently for that matter, be peace in Ottawa with Muslims.

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, a vehement advocate of Muslim colonization, had declared that Canada was the “first postnational state”.

“There is no core identity, no mainstream in Canada,” the radical leftist leader had insisted.

But in the rest of Ottawa, outside the prime minister’s residence at 24 Sussex Drive, the postnational state is measured out in bullets. Ottawa has seen its deadliest killing sprees in decades. And a disturbing percentage of these horrifying crimes have links to organized Muslim gang violence either through the victim or the perpetrator. Ottawa’s gang violence is beginning to resemble Chicago on a smaller scale.

...

Last year, Obama declared, “We need more Canada.” As America and Europe move toward sane national policies, the left has held up Canada’s ignorant leader as an exemplar of post-nationalism.

Meanwhile in the morgues and cemeteries of Canada’s capital, the prisons and hospitals, the horrifying human cost of the post-national experiment is all too tragically clear.

A Muslim Murder Spree in Canada’s Capital


----------



## yiostheoy

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name


This Arab mooseleem looks just like my butt hole.

I am guessing that God loves butt holes because he gave everybody one and he created Arabs too.


----------



## yiostheoy

We are probably going to need TWO walls not just one.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

American_Jihad said:


> *A Muslim Murder Spree in Canada’s Capital*
> * Muslim migration carries a heavy price. *
> January 9, 2017
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada’s capital is a small sleepy city of less than a million. Its average annual murder rate is only 10. That’s a weekend in Chicago. But last year something strange happened to Ottawa’s murder rate.
> 
> It shot up to 24 homicides.
> 
> The last two murders were of Somali Muslim sisters Asma and Nasiba. Their murderer was their brother, Musab A-Noor. Despite the obvious history of Muslim honor killings of women, often carried out by brothers against their sisters, Musab was found “unfit” to stand trial. A director at the Somali Centre for Family Services insisted that Somali settlers in the city need more mental health funding.
> 
> Something certainly seems to be needed.
> 
> There were an estimated 66,000 Muslim settlers in the Ottawa - Gatineau metropolitan area. Despite forming some 5 percent of the population, they are startlingly overrepresented in Ottawa’s murders.
> 
> 2016 in Ottawa ended with a Muslim murder in December and it began with a Muslim murder in January. Mohamed Najdi was killed by five other Muslim men. Mohamed had probably been shot in connection with the 2015 shooting of yet another Muslim man by an accused killer named Mohammad.
> 
> And we mustn’t confuse Mohamed with Mohammad.
> 
> The other Mohammad, a Kuwaiti immigrant, had been a suspect in multiple shootings the previous year and had spent two years in prison for sexual assault.
> 
> At January’s end, Marwan Arab, Ottawa’s second homicide victim, was shot, along with his cousin. Both men were members of the Algonquin Muslim Students Association. One of the Arab cousins allegedly had links to a terror suspect. The shooting led to more arrests of Muslims for plotting another attack.
> 
> In March, Christina Voelzing became Ottawa’s sixth murder victim. The 24-year-old Algonquin college student was murdered by her ex-boyfriend Behnam Yaali. Yaali, a drug smuggler, was represented by a lawyer who also specializes in refugee law.
> 
> Twenty-four hours after almost being allowed to walk free after pleading guilty to robbery, Idris Abdulgani was arrested for murdering Lonnie Leafloor, a 56-yearold former truck driver, by stabbing him in the back of the neck.
> 
> And that was Ottawa’s seventh murder.
> 
> Of the first seven murders in Ottawa, six involved Muslims as victims or perpetrators and one is ambiguous. Almost half of the total murders in Ottawa last year involved Muslims. The same had also been true for the previous year.
> 
> Meanwhile in 2014, Ottawa witnessed a Muslim honor killing and the terrorist attack on Parliament Hill by Abdallah Bulgasem Zehaf, a Libyan Muslim terrorist, whose actions were blamed on, predictably enough, mental illness. Abdallah had wanted peace, but argued that, “There can’t be world peace until there’s only Muslims.” There can’t, apparently for that matter, be peace in Ottawa with Muslims.
> 
> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, a vehement advocate of Muslim colonization, had declared that Canada was the “first postnational state”.
> 
> “There is no core identity, no mainstream in Canada,” the radical leftist leader had insisted.
> 
> But in the rest of Ottawa, outside the prime minister’s residence at 24 Sussex Drive, the postnational state is measured out in bullets. Ottawa has seen its deadliest killing sprees in decades. And a disturbing percentage of these horrifying crimes have links to organized Muslim gang violence either through the victim or the perpetrator. Ottawa’s gang violence is beginning to resemble Chicago on a smaller scale.
> 
> ...
> 
> Last year, Obama declared, “We need more Canada.” As America and Europe move toward sane national policies, the left has held up Canada’s ignorant leader as an exemplar of post-nationalism.
> 
> Meanwhile in the morgues and cemeteries of Canada’s capital, the prisons and hospitals, the horrifying human cost of the post-national experiment is all too tragically clear.
> 
> A Muslim Murder Spree in Canada’s Capital




Stupid white politicians. They keep bringing them muzzies in by the thousands. And apparently, our phony and fake leader PM wants to bring in more. The white politicians and the white people will be the authors of their own demise, the fools. These muzzies breed like flies, and will probably take over this country one day.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

yiostheoy said:


> We are probably going to need TWO walls not just one.



We Canadians don't want a wall. How else are we going to get rid of our muzlim problems?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> In all fairness, Ms. Gregoire has been receiving 50 to 60 requests and invitations per day.  While the wives of Canadian Prime Ministers don't have an official role or function as the American First Lady has, Mila Mulroney was, like Sofie Gregoire, a very popular PM's wife, who used her media access to promote her favourite charities, and who did a lot of good work using her position.  Mrs. Mulroney was given a staff of 3 people to assist her in her scheduling, without all of the fuss going on now.  Of course Mrs. Mulroney was a Conservative PM's wife.  I have noted a double standard for conservative's when they do something, as opposed to when  liberal does the same thing.




The wonderful intolerant bigoted lieberals can never do anything wrong. Chuckle-chuckle.


----------



## American_Jihad

*CANADA CONDEMNS ISLAMOPHOBIA AS 2ND MOSQUE HOSTS IMAM CALLING FOR MURDERING JEWS*
March 24, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Keeping your eyes on the great big shiny ball of Muslim victimhood.

...

Meanwhile Islamobigotry continues its glorious reign.

...

I'm sure this Imam and his Islamic teachings have nothing to do with Islam. Also the second mosque had no problem hosting him despite the controversy over his first appearance. But we're focusing on what's important. Not Islamomurderism, but Islamophobia. It might be more tolerant if the House of Commons condemned Islamophilia.

Canada Condemns Islamophobia as 2nd Mosque Hosts Imam Calling for Murdering Jews


----------



## feduptaxpayer

American_Jihad said:


> *CANADA CONDEMNS ISLAMOPHOBIA AS 2ND MOSQUE HOSTS IMAM CALLING FOR MURDERING JEWS*
> March 24, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping your eyes on the great big shiny ball of Muslim victimhood.
> 
> ...
> 
> Meanwhile Islamobigotry continues its glorious reign.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm sure this Imam and his Islamic teachings have nothing to do with Islam. Also the second mosque had no problem hosting him despite the controversy over his first appearance. But we're focusing on what's important. Not Islamomurderism, but Islamophobia. It might be more tolerant if the House of Commons condemned Islamophilia.
> 
> Canada Condemns Islamophobia as 2nd Mosque Hosts Imam Calling for Murdering Jews




Americans have Trump, Canada is stuck with and has a muzzlim loving dick of a leader.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill*
*Whoa.*
3.27.2017 

News

Trey Sanchez 





Canada continues to suffer under the liberal leadership of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. Now, thanks to a bill labeled as “anti-blasphemy,” special protections are given to Muslims to ensure they don’t experience “Islamophobia.”

As ZeroHedge reports, Muslim liberal MP Iqra Khalid filed Motion M-103 to Canada’s parliament to “develop a whole-of-government approach to reducing or eliminating systemic racism and religious discrimination including Islamophobia.”

A CitizenGo petition which has 80,000 signatures warns, “This motion uses the term ‘islamophobia’ without defining it, and without substantiating that there is in fact any such widespread problem in Canada. This will lead to ideologically-driven overreach and enforcement against alternative points of view—including mature, reasoned criticisms of Islam.”

The petition seeks to urge members of parliament to retract the bill since it ignores “hostility toward other faiths, such as Christianity or Judaism.”

...

Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill


----------



## Dragonlady

Bullshit.


----------



## American_Jihad

Dragonlady said:


> Bullshit.


Yep he's full of it...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

feduptaxpayer said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure if some white guy punched some Arab it would become front page news. White racist it's poor immigrant in the head, and the story would be played for weeks. We have a problem in Canada? It is called political correctness, and this PC is being used to shut down people who have different opinions and points of view about immigration and PC.
> 
> There is a school in Nova Scotia where two young Canadian girls were punched by a couple of new immigrant boys. One Canadian boy was also hit. But the this lame duck liberal media of ours is are trying its their hardest to not have to report this incident on TV or the media. I guess that they are afraid that Canadians will start to ask questions if they report this incident, and maybe about our immigration policy. I would not trust this these Canadian media at all because they are the pick and choose type of controlled media.
Click to expand...

*Whoever Controls Language Controls Thought*

They control you, too, if you think _media _is singular.  The no-talent parrots with jurinalism degrees find some word in books, but are too lazy to find out its meaning and usage.


----------



## jillian

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name



do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant rightwingnut propaganda?


----------



## American_Jihad

jillian said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant rwingnut propaganda?
Click to expand...




jillian said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant rightwingnut propaganda?
Click to expand...


Fixed:
do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant libtart propaganda?

Everything the left says about the right the left is doing it, they actually describe themselves. When you all go down that list of names you are calling, you're describing yourselves. Wait till 2018 you're really going to get nuttier than you are now, SAD...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

American_Jihad said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant rwingnut propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant rightwingnut propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fixed:
> do you ever read anything that isn't hate-filled bigoted ignorant libtart propaganda?
> 
> Everything the left says about the right the left is doing it, they actually describe themselves. When you all go down that list of names you are calling, you're describing yourselves. Wait till 2018 you're really going to get nuttier than you are now, SAD...
Click to expand...

*Juniorocracy*

In Q'anada, what they copy from the Right is hereditary power.  Their present Prime Minister, Howdy Trudy, is the son of a previous Prime Minister.  They and we should demand one-generation term limits on political dynasties.  I can easily conclude that their Parliament is as full of HeirHeads as our Capitolist Hill is.  Of course, all mercenary media try to cover up that fact.  The truth hides in whatever is never mentioned by our self-appointed and bribed informationalists.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

American_Jihad said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he's full of it...
Click to expand...



Is this dick of a PM for Canada or for a muslim country? Dressing up like one of those rag wearing idiots pretty much tells it all I guess. An f'n embarrassment to Canada and Canadians. His old man was no better. Matter of fact his old man started all this muslim immigration bull chit. Aw, the joys of multiculturalism. or as some have called multiculturalism white genocide. And millions of white people can't seem to get it yet. No wonder the white race is in trouble.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

American_Jihad said:


> *Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill*
> *Whoa.*
> 3.27.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada continues to suffer under the liberal leadership of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. Now, thanks to a bill labeled as “anti-blasphemy,” special protections are given to Muslims to ensure they don’t experience “Islamophobia.”
> 
> As ZeroHedge reports, Muslim liberal MP Iqra Khalid filed Motion M-103 to Canada’s parliament to “develop a whole-of-government approach to reducing or eliminating systemic racism and religious discrimination including Islamophobia.”
> 
> A CitizenGo petition which has 80,000 signatures warns, “This motion uses the term ‘islamophobia’ without defining it, and without substantiating that there is in fact any such widespread problem in Canada. This will lead to ideologically-driven overreach and enforcement against alternative points of view—including mature, reasoned criticisms of Islam.”
> 
> The petition seeks to urge members of parliament to retract the bill since it ignores “hostility toward other faiths, such as Christianity or Judaism.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill







Sounds like the "Hate Crime" legislation that the progressives wanted. Bunch of BS.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## feduptaxpayer

American_Jihad said:


> *Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill*
> *Whoa.*
> 3.27.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada continues to suffer under the liberal leadership of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. Now, thanks to a bill labeled as “anti-blasphemy,” special protections are given to Muslims to ensure they don’t experience “Islamophobia.”
> 
> As ZeroHedge reports, Muslim liberal MP Iqra Khalid filed Motion M-103 to Canada’s parliament to “develop a whole-of-government approach to reducing or eliminating systemic racism and religious discrimination including Islamophobia.”
> 
> A CitizenGo petition which has 80,000 signatures warns, “This motion uses the term ‘islamophobia’ without defining it, and without substantiating that there is in fact any such widespread problem in Canada. This will lead to ideologically-driven overreach and enforcement against alternative points of view—including mature, reasoned criticisms of Islam.”
> 
> The petition seeks to urge members of parliament to retract the bill since it ignores “hostility toward other faiths, such as Christianity or Judaism.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill




Suffer is putting it mildly. Indeed, our jihadist liberal fool of a leader does not believe in equality at all. He believes in equality for some but not for all. And this motion was put forward by a foreigner who was not even born in Canada. If she loves and praises Islam then why didn't she stay in the country that she came from? This is just another effort by this foreign lieberal bitch to try and get Sharia law on a par with Canadian law. At least Trump is putting the kybosh to Islam going anywhere in America. Trump just ignored celebrating Ramadan in the White House as other presidents have done before him. Hopefully, by the next election this dictator jihadist fool of a PM will be booted out of the PM's chair, and hopefully a Trump like conservative leader takes his place. As a Canadian, I can only hope.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Damaged Eagle said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill*
> *Whoa.*
> 3.27.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada continues to suffer under the liberal leadership of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. Now, thanks to a bill labeled as “anti-blasphemy,” special protections are given to Muslims to ensure they don’t experience “Islamophobia.”
> 
> As ZeroHedge reports, Muslim liberal MP Iqra Khalid filed Motion M-103 to Canada’s parliament to “develop a whole-of-government approach to reducing or eliminating systemic racism and religious discrimination including Islamophobia.”
> 
> A CitizenGo petition which has 80,000 signatures warns, “This motion uses the term ‘islamophobia’ without defining it, and without substantiating that there is in fact any such widespread problem in Canada. This will lead to ideologically-driven overreach and enforcement against alternative points of view—including mature, reasoned criticisms of Islam.”
> 
> The petition seeks to urge members of parliament to retract the bill since it ignores “hostility toward other faiths, such as Christianity or Judaism.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133174
> 
> Sounds like the "Hate Crime" legislation that the progressives wanted. Bunch of BS.
> 
> *****SMILE*****
Click to expand...



There is a jihadist PM in Canada that enjoys the company of a religion that wants to destroy America, and the rest of the world. Maybe America should think about building a wall across the American/Canadian border to keep all those radical mulsim terrorists from invading your country that are allowed to invade ours by our dear leader. We just imported 25,000 so-called Syrian refugees into Canada. I wonder how many in there are nice and friendly peaceful loving muslime?


----------



## LuckyDuck

American_Jihad said:


> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name


Now the U.S. has to consider a "northern' border wall, especially since Islam is flourishing in Canada.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

LuckyDuck said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they even keep track of the islamic beasts...
> *A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name*
> * As expected, media and politicians play down latest Islamic terrorist attack in Canada. *
> March 18, 2016
> Stephen Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> The last Islamic terrorist attack to strike America’s northern neighbour, for example, saw two Canadian soldiers killed in 2014: Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent in Montreal and Cpl. Nathan Cirillo in Ottawa. Cirillo was standing guard with an unloaded rifle at the National War Memorial when he was shot down. The ‘Toronto 18’, an earlier Islamic terrorist group, also plotted to kill Canadian soldiers. Fortunately, the plot was broken up in 2006 and the people involved arrested before anyone was hurt.
> 
> And although this is the first attack on a Canadian military recruiting center, the fact that Muslims have targeted similar centers in the United States in places like Chattanooga and Little Rock was probably for some also an immediate indication that Islamic terrorism was involved.
> 
> Monday’s attack was at first so downplayed, the Canadian newspaper, the National Post, reported that it was “initially overlooked by local media as being one among Toronto’s daily dose of low-level violent crimes…”
> 
> This may account for why the story did not appear on the front page of three of Toronto’s four daily newspapers the following day.
> 
> Joe Warmington, a columnist with one of those papers,_ The Toronto Sun, _indicates this downplaying of Monday’s attack occurred even at the country’s highest political level.
> 
> ...
> 
> One therefore should not be ruled by political correctness and political considerations when it comes to calling things concerning terrorism by their correct names and pointing out their sources. Lives depend on this correct identification. After all, saving lives, including Muslim lives, is not Islamophobic.
> 
> A Hate That Has (Officially) No Name
> 
> 
> 
> Now the U.S. has to consider a "northern' border wall, especially since Islam is flourishing in Canada.
Click to expand...


Yup, get that wall built fast if you are concerned about radical muslim terrorists being right on your door step now. Trump may have won his ban now but they will now enter from Canada where there is thousands of miles of unprotected border. You will know the woman terrorists because they always have to wear a scarf over their hair or they are all covered up in one of those halloween costumes that muslim woman have to wear. But the men, well that will be a problem for you. Good luck.


----------



## LuckyDuck

feduptaxpayer said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill*
> *Whoa.*
> 3.27.2017
> 
> News
> 
> Trey Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada continues to suffer under the liberal leadership of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. Now, thanks to a bill labeled as “anti-blasphemy,” special protections are given to Muslims to ensure they don’t experience “Islamophobia.”
> 
> As ZeroHedge reports, Muslim liberal MP Iqra Khalid filed Motion M-103 to Canada’s parliament to “develop a whole-of-government approach to reducing or eliminating systemic racism and religious discrimination including Islamophobia.”
> 
> A CitizenGo petition which has 80,000 signatures warns, “This motion uses the term ‘islamophobia’ without defining it, and without substantiating that there is in fact any such widespread problem in Canada. This will lead to ideologically-driven overreach and enforcement against alternative points of view—including mature, reasoned criticisms of Islam.”
> 
> The petition seeks to urge members of parliament to retract the bill since it ignores “hostility toward other faiths, such as Christianity or Judaism.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Islam to Get Special Protection in Canada Through ‘Blasphemy’ Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suffer is putting it mildly. Indeed, our jihadist liberal fool of a leader does not believe in equality at all. He believes in equality for some but not for all. And this motion was put forward by a foreigner who was not even born in Canada. If she loves and praises Islam then why didn't she stay in the country that she came from? This is just another effort by this foreign lieberal bitch to try and get Sharia law on a par with Canadian law. At least Trump is putting the kybosh to Islam going anywhere in America. Trump just ignored celebrating Ramadan in the White House as other presidents have done before him. Hopefully, by the next election this dictator jihadist fool of a PM will be booted out of the PM's chair, and hopefully a Trump like conservative leader takes his place. As a Canadian, I can only hope.
Click to expand...

Canadians aren't going to do anything about the growth of Islam within their borders; they're like Swedes, they'll just yawn and say that Islam is a religion of peace and they welcome the more the merrier.  When Islam officially takes over and their heads are on the chopping blocks, they'll just calmly say that "it's just a change of culture going on."


----------



## American_Jihad

*CANADA’S TRUDEAU REWARDS JIHAD MURDERER OMAR KHADR WITH $10,500,000*
*But what will Omar do with the money?*
July 12, 2017

Robert Spencer





Omar Khadr confessed to killing one U.S. soldier and blinding another with hand grenades in Afghanistan, but then charged that his confession was coerced through torture at Guantanamo Bay, and so the Canadian government of Justin Trudeau has just awarded him $10,500,000 ($8 million in U.S. dollars). Predictably, not everyone is happy. Conservative Party Leader Andrew Scheer said: “This payout is a slap in the face to men and women in uniform who face incredible danger every day to keep us safe.” 

Tabitha Speer, the widow of the man Khadr killed, Sgt. Christopher Speer, and Layne Morris, the man Khadr blinded, tried to get an emergency injunction to stop the payment, in light of a civil court order issued in Utah in 2015, calling upon Khadr to pay Speer and Morris $134 million. But it was too late. Apparently to forestall such initiatives, the Trudeau government quietly paid Khadr the full $10,500,000 so swiftly after announcing that it was going to do so that no action could be taken.

Andrew Scheer said, quite rightly, that handing over the money to Khadr before Speer and Morris could file their injunction was “not just wrong, but disgusting ... contempt for the widow of a war hero. This shows such a mean-spirited attitude towards the true victims of his whole ordeal.”  

...

Layne Morris said of the payment: “I don’t see this as anything but treason. It’s something a traitor would do. As far as I am concerned, Prime Minister Trudeau should be charged.” One thing certainly cannot be disputed: Trudeau has given aid and comfort to the enemy.

Canada’s Trudeau Rewards Jihad Murderer Omar Khadr with $10,500,000


----------



## American_Jihad

*THE INVASION OF CANADA*
*A Somali immigration minister and an open border.*
August 15, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Saint-Bernard-de-Lacolle. 1,477 people live in this little corner of Quebec with its apple orchards, elderberry fields and small wineries. But now 400 migrants can cross the border in a single day.

On the other side of the border is New York. There the language is English. In Saint-Bernard-de-Lacolle, the language of choice is French. But these days you’re a more likely to hear Arabic, Urdu or Haitian French being spoken here as Roxham Road fills with clots of migrants scampering out of America.

They’re not the leftist American celebs who threaten to leave for Canada if their side doesn’t win the election. Instead they’re the illegal and dubiously legal who got the message from President Trump.

The overloaded Mounties at the border crossing are being forced to cope with the jabbering illegals, grifters and fake refugees of Trump’s migrant surge. But where Obama’s migrant surge swelled America’s southern border with incoming migrants, Trump’s migrant surge is expelling them north.

The Syrians, or anyone claiming to be, are coming. So are the Sudanese, Somalis and Haitians. This is an informal border crossing and so the rules that might protect Canada from this horde don’t apply. Quebec has become the weakest link in the Canadian border with the vast majority of border migrants invading the “True North” through vulnerable points like the dead end of Roxham Road.

...

The Invasion of Canada


----------



## LuckyDuck

American_Jihad said:


> *THE INVASION OF CANADA*
> *A Somali immigration minister and an open border.*
> August 15, 2017
> 
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint-Bernard-de-Lacolle. 1,477 people live in this little corner of Quebec with its apple orchards, elderberry fields and small wineries. But now 400 migrants can cross the border in a single day.
> 
> On the other side of the border is New York. There the language is English. In Saint-Bernard-de-Lacolle, the language of choice is French. But these days you’re a more likely to hear Arabic, Urdu or Haitian French being spoken here as Roxham Road fills with clots of migrants scampering out of America.
> 
> They’re not the leftist American celebs who threaten to leave for Canada if their side doesn’t win the election. Instead they’re the illegal and dubiously legal who got the message from President Trump.
> 
> The overloaded Mounties at the border crossing are being forced to cope with the jabbering illegals, grifters and fake refugees of Trump’s migrant surge. But where Obama’s migrant surge swelled America’s southern border with incoming migrants, Trump’s migrant surge is expelling them north.
> 
> The Syrians, or anyone claiming to be, are coming. So are the Sudanese, Somalis and Haitians. This is an informal border crossing and so the rules that might protect Canada from this horde don’t apply. Quebec has become the weakest link in the Canadian border with the vast majority of border migrants invading the “True North” through vulnerable points like the dead end of Roxham Road.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Invasion of Canada


Just as the Canadians are likely to hear Arabic and Pashto spoken by those migrating into Canada, there is also the likelihood that Arabic and Pashto speaking groups may cross easily in a southern direction as the border between the U.S. and Canada is very porous, with some border crossings not even manned. Also, with 85% of the mosques in Canada preaching hardline Islamic teachings and Trudeau and his government giving preference to Muslims and their demands, that nation is on the way to becoming a threat to our citizens and in the distant future, an Islamic Theocracy.


----------

